# Chinese Dissident UNDER THE BUS!



## Roudy (May 2, 2012)

So how many people has Obama and his administration thrown under? I lost count. 

Here we go, the bullshit artist we have for President has yet again thrown somebody under the bus. At the same time the leftist media paraded Obama as the savior and fighter for human rights in China, and in particular this blind Chinese activist that heroically escaped and took refuge at the US embassy in Beijing, the Obama administration bullshited the poor man, lied to him, and basically forced him to leave the embassy, in essence, feeding him to the wolves. And, today, while Obama and his leftist media crooney jackals were bragging about Obama's amazing handling of the situation, the Chinese dissident finally spoke out and told the truth about the cold deceptiveness of the administration, and how he was totally misled. 

I honestly can't think of ONE THING this president has done right.  Foreign policy or Economy he's a massive failure. 

Yahoo!
Chinese activist Chen Guangcheng appealed to US President Barack Obama to help get him and his family out of China, saying he feared for his life just hours after leaving the US embassy in Beijing.
"I would like to say to President Obama: please do everything you can to get our family out," Chen told CNN, according to a translation of his quote.
He also accused US embassy officials of pushing him hard to leave the safety of the embassy on Wednesday where he had sought refuge for six days after fleeing his home in the eastern province of Shandong.
"The embassy kept lobbying me to leave and promised to have people stay with me in the hospital, but this afternoon, as soon as I checked into the hospital room, I noticed they were all gone," Chen told CNN by phone.
CNN correspondent Stan Grant said he interviewed Chen, who is in a Beijing hospital, at around 3:00 am Thursday (1900 GMT Wednesday) with his wife sitting by his bedside. The US network aired two short audio clips of the interview.
Chen's comments came hours after US-based rights group China Aid said the dissident had "reluctantly" left the embassy and that it had been told by "reliable sources" that Beijing had made threats against his relatives.


----------



## Roudy (May 2, 2012)

Actual link

China activist appeals to Obama to get him to US - Yahoo! News


----------



## Katzndogz (May 3, 2012)

This is not the kind of person welcome in this country.  The man is a pro life acivist, what would he do here?


----------



## Trajan (May 3, 2012)

Roudy said:


> So how many people has Obama and his administration thrown under? I lost count.
> 
> Here we go, the bullshit artist we have for President has yet again thrown somebody under the bus. At the same time the leftist media paraded Obama as the savior and fighter for human rights in China, and in particular this blind Chinese activist that heroically escaped and took refuge at the US embassy in Beijing, the Obama administration bullshited the poor man, lied to him, and basically forced him to leave the embassy, in essence, feeding him to the wolves. And, today, while Obama and his leftist media crooney jackals were bragging about Obama's amazing handling of the situation, the Chinese dissident finally spoke out and told the truth about the cold deceptiveness of the administration, and how he was totally misled.
> 
> ...



you are starting the story near the end  which imho is not fai. You are aware he was asked 3 times if he wished to stay or leave as custom dictates and he chose to leave? 

 whether chinas threat to his family was passed on to him ( and by who)  is not clear yet, its to early. .... and we are not really sure what exactly was said to him, what he asked for etc.,  your thread appears unhinged imho....*shrugs*


----------



## Roudy (May 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So how many people has Obama and his administration thrown under? I lost count.
> ...


That is not the way he described the way things went down. He claims to have been decieved and forced out. Did you read his account of the story?  The administration is basically giving a textbook answer to protect themselves legally, but the truth is obvious. Why would the dissident lie anyhow?


----------



## Trajan (May 3, 2012)

hes panicked now. I want to wait a bit.

you do realize that he came to us,  and at first did not want to leave china?.....he wanted _apparently_, to practice his law etc etc..and stay and not be harassed....thats almost an impossible task, how could we fulfill his wishes?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 3, 2012)

The guy is basically a Chinese version of our own OWS malcontents.

He chose the path he is on; so let him walk it.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 3, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> The guy is basically a Chinese version of our own OWS malcontents.
> 
> He chose the path he is on; so let him walk it.



No he's not any version of OWS malcontents.  If anything, he's a Chinese version of Eric Rudolph.   He doesn't oppose government action generally.  He opposes abortion.  He has chosen his friends poorly.  China may politically be pro abortion, but the United States is pro abortion socially.  If he was a pro life advocate here instead of there, he would be treated no differently.  The threat would just come from a different direction.  Chen is not allowed to speak out against abortion in China.   If he tried it here, he'd be surrounded by pro "choice" activists screaming death threats and blaming him for killing George Tiller.  

Chen is misinformed, he thinks that America is a land of freedom where every view is respected and life is honored.  He is wrong.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 3, 2012)

What ever he is or isn't ; that's China's problem.

The U.S. has no business getting involved their internal affairs.  Period


----------



## Roudy (May 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> hes panicked now. I want to wait a bit.
> 
> you do realize that he came to us,  and at first did not want to leave china?.....he wanted _apparently_, to practice his law etc etc..and stay and not be harassed....thats almost an impossible task, how could we fulfill his wishes?


He's not panicked. The guy is obviously furious at the US govt officials for betraying him. He'll continue to trash the govt whether you wait or not. The leftist media will now minimize coverage of this matter, providing cover for yet another total failure and betrayal by the Obama administration.


----------



## B. Kidd (May 3, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > hes panicked now. I want to wait a bit.
> ...



Heck, we can't offend the Chinese. They're our #1 creditor. Geithner accompanied Hillary to China. We need mo' money from our masters. Yesiree, we cannot offend them. But thats' life in the late-great United States.


----------



## Sallow (May 3, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Actual link
> 
> China activist appeals to Obama to get him to US - Yahoo! News



You even fucking bother to read this article before making such an outrageous accusation?



> China Aid said in a statement: *"Chen's decision for departure from the US embassy was done reluctantly because 'serious threat to his immediate family members were made by Chinese government' if Chen refused to accept the Chinese government's offer.*


----------



## Roudy (May 3, 2012)

B. Kidd said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...


Our Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde relationship with the Chinese is in many ways similar to our relationship with the Saudis.  We hate their guts and they stand for the exact opposite of our values and system of govt., but at the same time we act like they are our friends.


----------



## Roudy (May 3, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Actual link
> ...


Are you ignorant or just turning a blind eye?  It's kinda obvious what happened.  The Obama administration wasn't going to let one Chinese dissident get in their way.  Hence, they threw him under the bus.  

Did the Obama Administration Abandon Chen?

However, those initial reports turned out to the misleading, as new information surfaced showing Chen was reportedly pressured to leave the U.S. Embassy and accept the deal the United States struck with China to release Chen from its temporary protection. Now, Chen reportedly wants to leave China with his family, as he is worried about their safety.

Now, Fu tells LifeNews that Zeng Jinyan, wife of Chen&#8217;s best friend Hu Jia, posted a tweet which indicates that the media failed to report the correct information about Chen. he says sources inside China said the U.S. and Chinese governments have reached some kind of &#8220;shameful&#8221; agreement regarding Chen.

Update II: Looks like the abandonment is complete.  Chen told the media that no one from the embassy bothered to show at the hospital, and now Chen needs some other country&#8217;s help to get out of China:


----------



## Katzndogz (May 3, 2012)

Chen denies that he said he didn't want to leave China.  He is saying that officials at the embassy told him that unless he left his wife would be killed.   Interesting.  The state department is denying everything.  They are floundering  trying to find a way out of a very serious set of missteps that threaten the whole US/Chinese relationship.   

Who is lying, Chen or the Americans?

America is as invested in abortion as much if not more than China.  We wouldn't have allowed a pro life activist to come here to begin  with.


----------



## Roudy (May 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This is not the kind of person welcome in this country.  The man is a pro life acivist, what would he do here?


Interesting take, thanks, no wonder Obama stabbed him in the back.


----------



## Unkotare (May 4, 2012)

What the hell did people expect when they elected a completely unprepared Chicago Community Organizer to the White House?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 4, 2012)

Obama = America

He knows what's best for us.

It is unPatriotic not to obey him.

   That is all.


----------



## JStone (May 4, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Obama = America
> 
> He knows what's best for us.
> 
> ...



Obama is not your allah and in America we don't "obey" presidents like you slaves of allah submit to your fake allah.

If you want to obey, go back to Saudi Arabia where you freaks came from.




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Douger (May 4, 2012)

The guy should have went to the IsNtReal embassy. They would have demanded Osama bin Bama fix it, He would surely comply, since they own his ass.


----------



## JStone (May 4, 2012)

Douger said:


> The guy should have went to the IsNtReal embassy. They would have demanded Osama bin Bama fix it, He would surely comply, since they own his ass.



Israel is a democracy unlike the shithole COOOBA!  Plus, COOOBAN women are whores infected with HIV, which you surely know about.


----------



## Roudy (May 4, 2012)

Douger said:


> The guy should have went to the IsNtReal embassy. They would have demanded Osama bin Bama fix it, He would surely comply, since they own his ass.


Would someone please translate this Jibberish?


----------



## Roudy (May 4, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Obama = America
> 
> He knows what's best for us.
> 
> ...


It seems like you prefer living under the Muslim forms of government. Here we don't fear, serve, and obey our leaders. They are supposedly elected to serve the people.


----------



## JStone (May 4, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > The guy should have went to the IsNtReal embassy. They would have demanded Osama bin Bama fix it, He would surely comply, since they own his ass.
> ...



Douger is drunk on cheap Cuban booze.


----------



## Roudy (May 4, 2012)

JStone said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...


Must the cheap Rum. I hope he doesn't go blind.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 4, 2012)

Only traitors dislike Obama's leadership.

To obey Obama is Freedom

Obama = America

   That is all.


----------



## Roudy (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Sunni Man (May 4, 2012)

Obama was sent to help America

To be against him is treason.

Obama is America personified.

   That is all.


----------



## Roudy (May 4, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Obama was sent to help America
> 
> To be against him is treason.
> 
> ...


----------



## JStone (May 4, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Obama was sent to help America
> 
> To be against him is treason.
> 
> ...



You also worship a caravan hijacking pedophile who said it was halal to beat disobedient women and who married his daughter in law, so, maybe just shut the fuck up, asshole.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 5, 2012)

People who hate Obama also hate America

Obama = America

  to our Leader


----------



## Ruiz (May 19, 2012)

Roudy said:


> So how many people has Obama and his administration thrown under? I lost count.
> 
> Here we go, the bullshit artist we have for President has yet again thrown somebody under the bus. At the same time the leftist media paraded Obama as the savior and fighter for human rights in China, and in particular this blind Chinese activist that heroically escaped and took refuge at the US embassy in Beijing, the Obama administration bullshited the poor man, lied to him, and basically forced him to leave the embassy, in essence, feeding him to the wolves. And, today, while Obama and his leftist media crooney jackals were bragging about Obama's amazing handling of the situation, the Chinese dissident finally spoke out and told the truth about the cold deceptiveness of the administration, and how he was totally misled.
> 
> ...



the u.s regime throws real "activists"(not foundation funded operatives like chen) under the bus all the time, particularly in bahrain, qatar, ksa, Palestine. the only reason we hear about chen is, so the u.s regime can use chen as a bargaining chip to gain more concesions in China and peddle more expensive western crap to the poor Chinese ppl. got to ask yourself, why would the u.s regime care about "activists" when it actively imprisons activists in the u.s.. you cant even bring up the skull and bones at a university in florida without getting tazed and arrested, let alone do any real activism. seeing chen in the news tells me one thing, why is mumia abu jamal, and leonard peltier being held captive by the u.s regime? why is the u.s regime actively framing activists on bogus charges?


----------



## Sallow (May 19, 2012)

Well well well..



> Blind Chinese Dissident Leaves on Flight for U.S.
> 
> By ANDREW JACOBS
> 
> ...



Does it suck to be wrong every single time?


----------



## Ruiz (May 19, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Obama = America
> ...



they just fear trigger happy cops that taze and beat people. even security guards in america are nuts, as we saw from the youtube video of the guy who got beaten and tazed for not showing his id


----------



## Unkotare (May 19, 2012)

Ruiz said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So how many people has Obama and his administration thrown under? I lost count.
> ...




You are so idiotic and extreme that you have made yourself irrelevant.


----------



## Salt Jones (May 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> What the hell did people expect when they elected a completely unprepared Chicago Community Organizer to the White House?



Priceless.


----------

